# Warmest Ice fishing boots



## the roofer

sureshot006 said:


> Ugh... my bibs dont fit over the top of the boots! Might have to return or sell if I cant get it to fit right. Dont want water going down my boots.


U gotta break them in....but hell size 13?..I love mine..Feet never get coid.they are ready to roll tomorrow.


----------



## sureshot006

the roofer said:


> U gotta break them in....but hell size 13?..I love mine..Feet never get coid.they are ready to roll tomorrow.
> View attachment 471439


The upper will break in?

Yea I wear 11-12 shoe depending on brand. These 13s feel snug with all the insulation. My striker bibs are M size and wont zip over the boot.


----------



## the roofer

sureshot006 said:


> The upper will break in?
> 
> Yea I wear 11-12 shoe depending on brand. These 13s feel snug with all the insulation. My striker bibs are M size and wont zip over the boot.


Probably not..they are like snowmobile boots..they totally support the upper part of the leg...if u got a 13” boot u need a xl striker outfit..


----------



## sureshot006

the roofer said:


> Probably not..they are like snowmobile boots..but they totally support the upper part of the leg...if u got a 13” boot u need a xl striker outfit..


Bah...

And I thought my lacrosse ice bowls were big!


----------



## Crappie1

After wearing white mouse boots all my life. I bought a pair of Dry Shot Arctic Storms. Guaranteed to -60. I have diabetes so circulation isn't the best. These damn things don't keep my feet warm. Never had a problem with the Mickey's. I just didn't want to drive all the way to Clare to General Jims. I should have known better. You can't beat White Mickey Mouse boots.


----------



## jstanley9798

sureshot006 said:


> Ugh... my bibs dont fit over the top of the boots! Might have to return or sell if I cant get it to fit right. Dont want water going down my boots.


Thats the main reason I didn’t buy the impacts and got the Control Maxx. Got em’ up at the Surplus Outlet on Main street by Michigan Tech. Was able to try both on and the Maxx was a no brainer for me. Last year was the first year I had em’. SUPER comfortable, warm and my bibs fit over them.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

Well... I did get my climate bibs over the giant upper of the impacts. Had to cinch down the straps and tuck the bib liner inside. I guess that means if I keep these boots I cant wear any layers unless I cut them off mid shin lol

Anybody make clam digger base layers? Lmao!


----------



## sureshot006




----------



## sureshot006

Oh, and if anybody else is looking for a pair... they're $105 now. I paid $120 and thought it was a good deal.


----------



## 98885

sureshot006 said:


> Oh, and if anybody else is looking for a pair... they're $105 now. I paid $120 and thought it was a good deal.


Can't find any for under 139.00


----------



## sureshot006

johnIV said:


> Can't find any for under 139.00


https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...t-Black/17227943/product.html?option=28756823


----------



## 98885

sureshot006 said:


> https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...t-Black/17227943/product.html?option=28756823


Thanks. I did see that but no size 12.


----------



## 98885

Found a pair of 12s that were a display pair on the online site "Pair my sole". Been really scouring the web looking everyday. 97.25 for this pair. Impact size 12 boots were hard to find for under 160.00. Most places they were over 200.00. Got lucky for once.


----------



## Crappie1

johnIV said:


> Found a pair of 12s that were a display pair on the online site "Pair my sole". Been really scouring the web looking everyday. 97.25 for this pair. Impact size 12 boots were hard to find for under 160.00. Most places they were over 200.00. Got lucky for once.


Good for you John, I was even trying to find some for you.


----------



## 98885

Crappie1 said:


> Good for you John, I was even trying to find some for you.


Appreciate it. Been looking since early fall. Seems the 12s must be a popular size. I wear a 10.5 in shoes but always regret getting anything under a 12 in boots wearing heavy socks. I have Mickey mouse boots and the warmest cabelas pack boots nothing works 100% for an all day sit. Mickey's sweat my feet walking when even short distance walks. The pack boots will as well but take a bit longer trek to start. Then once sitting, feet start to slowly cool down then the sweat starts to effect them when it cools depending on outside temps. I want the tall gaiter for snow repellency as much as the warm -148° rating. Realistically it's probably more like 0° rating. Thanks for looking. The search is over.


----------



## TK81

Colega said:


> How about the Muck boots Artic Sport?. I just ordered a pair, and I was wondering what you guys think of them


Did you get your boots? Your opinion?



Cat Power said:


> Highly doubt you will like these. They suck


Just curious why you feel the Muck's suck? Just the Arctic Sport or Muck's in general?

I have a pair of black mickey's but only bust them out in the sub-zero (F) weather. For about a dozen years, I wore Muck Wetlands and then last fall I bought a pair of Muck Arctic Ice. I'm a hole hopping, bucket guy, and I have no issue with cold unless I don't move for a couple hours. I like a tall rubber boot because I tend to get wet half way up my shins. I run my boat right up until ice and the tall rubber boots keep me dry at the launches (no docks). I just make sure I get a size with plenty of room and then wear only one pair of thin wool socks. 

I thought about the Baffin Impacts, but I'm sure would end up with wet feet.


----------



## thano 1

Muck Boots artic pro, coupled with one layer Marino wool and 1 layer thick wool. Does the trick. Waterproof and warm.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thano 1

thano 1 said:


> Muck Boots artic pro, coupled with one layer Marino wool and 1 layer thick wool. Does the trick. Waterproof and warm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Once your feet are wet,its a wrap, I like being able to adjust my warmth with socks sweat is water too.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 98885

Wearing mickey mouse boots when deer hunting late November in the UP, I always take an extra set of wool socks to put over the polypropylene base sock I wear. After a long walk in, my feet are pretty wet. Sitting all day with wet feet is miserable when feet get cold. The dry socks make it much better.


thano 1 said:


> Once your feet are wet,its a wrap, I like being able to adjust my warmth with socks sweat is water too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed

So we're getting to a good place with the sweat problem. The soldier thing made me hate Micky's with a passion. If you sit you're fine but if you're an Infantryman and walk ten miles your dawgs are gonna sweat and when you stop moving, they will freeze every time. We kept spare socks hanging around our necks in Germany. Sit down, change socks when you stop and use foot powder if you're prone to sweaty feet. Your extremities feel the cold first (if you're cold, put on a wool hat) and the extra socks between your field jacket and will shirt will dry them out in an hour or two because your body core temp is higher near your chest..


----------

